# craftsman GT3000 engine to deck belt



## gull1 (Feb 19, 2011)

hello I have a gt3000 with a craftsman 46 inch deck which isnt the original deck for this tractor mine originally came with a 50", what I need to know is the belt size from the electric pto to the deck if anyone has a gt3000 with 46 inch deck the info would be appreciated
thanks
Tom


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

The engine to deck belt should be 148763. This number is from the sears parts direct website from a gt3000 mower with a 46 inch deck.


----------



## gull1 (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for the info I didnt have the correct model # to get the right tractor on the sears sight, 
thanks again
Tom


----------

